

XKCD on Literally / Figuratively - lutusp
http://xkcd.com/1108/

======
lutusp
To me, the fact that "literally" and "figuratively" are accepted as synonyms,
proves the power of anarchy in daily life.

<http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/literally>

A quote:

1 : in a literal sense or manner : actually <took the remark literally> <was
literally insane>

2 : in effect : virtually <will literally turn the world upside down to combat
cruelty or injustice — Norman Cousins>

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I'm surprised 'literally' was ever expected to mean 'exactly'. People write
fiction all the time. 'As written' doesn't imply fidelity to reality to me, at
all.

~~~
lutusp
> I'm surprised 'literally' was ever expected to mean 'exactly'.

I don't think "exactly" captures the default meaning of "literally". More like
"consistent with reality."

